# Rainshadow for Benefit



## Fishinbuddy (Mar 11, 2009)

I built this rod for a benefit fundraiser honoring a 3 yr boy in our community that is battling T-Cell Lymphoblastic Lymphoma. The rod will be sold at silent auction on Saturday at our churches 8th annual fish fry fundraiser in Salisbury, NC. If you can make it, come on out and give your support.

Blank is a Rainshadow RS1418F. Alps guides and seat. All donated by Batson Enterprises. They are a great company. Can't say enough good things about them


----------



## dialout (Feb 5, 2011)

Very pretty rod. I'm sure it will do well


----------



## jlentz (Sep 11, 2005)

WOW that is awesome!!! Great job on the grips.

John


----------

